# your favorite Star wars games



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2014)

name em. go nuts and remember some good times

super star wars trilogy
dark forces 1&2/jedi outcast&academy
rouge squadron trilogy
revenge of the sith ps2/xbox game
battlefront 1/2
lego star wars complete edition
republic commando
bounty hunter
clone wars 2002 
knights of the old republic 1/2
the old republic
force unleashed
jedi starfighter
shadows of the empire
x wing/tie fighter
star wars arcade 
atari star wars
podracer
empire at war


----------



## p-lou (Dec 21, 2014)

my favorite kotor 2 by a pretty wide margin.  one of my 3 favorite games ever.  even with all of the wrinkles, bumps, bugs, and overall incompleteness i love it.  it might be my favorite star wars thing other than the empire strikes back.

really love the first kotor, too.  it really got me back into pc gaming and playing rpg's again when i first played it about 5 years ago.

dark forces 1 is a really good doom clone.  need to make my way through the rest of that series of games.

i sunk a ton of time in to battlefront 2 way back too.  had a lot of fun with it.

the old republic..well.  it's a game i guess.  i'm not really an mmo kind of guy.  there was some good writing hiding in there though.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2014)

Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2.

Also, the Jedi Academy series was pretty good as well.


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2014)

KOTOR franchise

jedi academy

rogue squadron

battlefront


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 21, 2014)

KOTOR easy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2014)

KOTOR 2
Republic Commando
Jedi Outcast
X-Wing Alliance
Empire at War
Battlefront 2
Starfighter
Force Unleashed (oddly enough)

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 22, 2014)

-KOTOR 2, especially with the restored content mod.
-JK2/JA
-Battlefront 2
-Republic Commando
-KOTOR 1
-Empire at War
-Rogue Squadron


----------



## Xcoyote (Dec 22, 2014)

Star Wars: Episode One Racer
KOTOR
Star Wars Rogue Leader: Rogue Squadron II


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 22, 2014)

lots of kotor fans i see.  excellent choice. though i easily prefer the jedi knight series over it since i had more fun with its combat system. 

i sucked at battlefront 2 but i had tons of fun even though i died quickly. ^^ loved the arc 170 and V-wing.

now rogue squadron, that was a starfighter simulator.

remember the first level in shadows of the empire when you were finally able to live through the battle on hoth in 3d?

i loved how serious republic commando looked but i never could beat it ^^;


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm seriously hoping that one of the new games currently in development is Jedi Knight 3 or a spiritual successor.

After the travesty that was TFU, I long for a Force-user game where the camera is a team-player and a room full of Stormtroopers can present a challenge.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 22, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> I'm seriously hoping that one of the new games currently development is Jedi Knight 3 or a spiritual successor.
> 
> After the travesty that was TFU, I long for a Force-user game where the camera is a team-player and a room full of Stormtroopers can present a challenge.



eh, i had fun with TFU 1. i remember having so much of it i laughed when playing the demo by throwing those poor trooperss around like rag dolls XD saber wise it was pretty meh. i'll take jedi knight 2/3 any day 

remember the clone assassins from the revenge of the sith game? those gave me the chills and had the balls to avoid a bunch of saber swipes.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 22, 2014)

I never had a PS2 or Xbox, so I've never played ROTS. 

Also, I'm not exactly thrilled by movie tie-ins.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2014)

The Super Star Wars games 

haven't played much of any other games anyway


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The Super Star Wars games
> 
> haven't played much of any other games anyway



those games were so hard yet i loved em.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jedi Knight 2 : Jedi Outcast for me


----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2014)

Haven't played that many of them.

KOTOR 1 & 2 are some of my favorite games, though. Then the Battlefront series and Republic Commando.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 23, 2014)

Both Kotors and both Battlefronts.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

We've ran out of good games, haven't we.

//HbS


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> We've ran out of good games, haven't we.
> 
> //HbS



what'cha mean?


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 23, 2014)

Galactic Battlegrounds
X-Wing and Tie Fighter
EP1 - Racer
Yoda Stories
Jedi Academy
Republic Commando


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2014)

- kotor 1 & 2
- battlefront 2
- jedi academy


----------



## Jagger (Dec 27, 2014)

Am I the only one that liked the Dark Side DLC of the original Force Unleashed?

I mean, while it didn't make sense, I did enjoy beating the shit out of Luke against a passing ship.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2014)

The DLC was too expensive for what it was. Should have been included in the main game.

For me, KOTOR I and II as well as Battlefront II are my favorite games overall. I like the Jedi Academy games, too. The Force Unleashed is a really good game overall, but it doesn't trump any of those for me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Am I the only one that liked the Dark Side DLC of the original Force Unleashed?
> 
> I mean, while it didn't make sense, I did enjoy beating the shit out of Luke against a passing ship.


I didn't know that was a thing  I've got the Ultimate Sith Edition on Steam, so it should be there... god damn it, in 4 hours I'm leaving my city for a week to spend with my girlfriend and come back with her 

//HbS


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 28, 2014)

Kotor 1 (it amazes me that some people talk about how much they love Bioware but never played this game)
BF 1 and 2
Force Unleashed 1 (2 was good but wasn't a worthy sequel imo, no real evolution of the mechanics)

Probably my fondest memories were of Episode I: Jedi Power Battles on the PS1 though.  Shit was amazingly fun, especially in co-op.


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2014)

Shadows of the Empire was the first Star Wars game I ever played and to date is still my favorite though there are better SW games.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 2, 2015)

My top-3 Star Wars games would be as follows:

1. Knights of the old Republic - Not just the best Star Wars-game out there, but also one of the best RPG ever made. Story and the characters are very good and you get to be a jedi or a sith in this game. And you can use several mods for PC at least. Graphics haven't aged that well though.

2. Battlefront 2 - Best Star Wars FPS which improved from the first Battlefront, added being able to play as characters from the movies and space combat.

3. Rogue Leader: Rogue Squadron II - Best Star Wars flying shooter ever released in my opinion. Graphics at the time were amazing, and control mechanics for those iconic ships couldn't work better, game has really nice classical Star Wars feel to it. This was the reason I bought Gamecube.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2015)

Jedi Knight 2, KOTOR 1 & 2, Republic Commando.

Honestly there are a lot of good Star Wars games. Lucasarts was a very decent studio.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 2, 2015)

Battlefront 2 because it reminds me of a time when I truly enjoyed gaming with friends.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2015)

Not a huge fan of Bioware games throughout my life so sadly cannot put KotoR here (I actually played it for around 10 hrs and just COULD NOT; same for DA: Inquisition)

But definitely Battlefield 2.  I used to jam the shit out of the Kashyyyk map with the Wookie spawn.

Also, Star Wars Dark Forces.  I really sucked ass at it because I was probably only five or so when I played it, but it was fun as hell.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 4, 2015)

In terms of fun I had at the time, Jedi Academy, hands down.


----------

